#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Firmware 7.55-BETA - Linha APC 5A

## Suporte Intelbras

Caros parceiros do Fórum Under-Linux,

Comunicamos o lançamento do firmware versão 7.55-BETA para os produtos da linha APC 5A. Abaixo seguem as melhorias e novidades da atualização.

Informamos que este firmware está em estado de validação por isso a denominação BETA, a previsão para o lançamento da versão homologada é de 2 semanas. 


Novidades:

• Botão renovar no cliente DHCP.
• Configurações avançadas de polling do iPoll3.
• Classificar por sinal na lista de site survey.
• Hiperlink para o IP do cliente conectado na lista de clientes Wireless.
• Versão de firmware na lista de clientes Wireless.
• Ajuste de preâmbulo em configurações avançadas da Wireless.
• Tabela de bridge MAC quando operando em modo bridge.
• Seleciona a faixa de frequência utilizada pelo analisador de espectro.
• Opção de gerenciar o cliente através de canal untagged quando a vlan de dados ativada.
• VLAN de dados em modo roteador.
• Multicast echo.
• Passthrough de pacotes OAM.

Melhorias:

• Estabilidade dos clientes com sinal baixos.
• Nome do equipamento permite até 256 caracteres.
• SSDP desativado por padrão.
• Função largura do canal inteligente.
• Tradução para o Brasil atualizado.
• Regulamentação do Brasil e Chile atualizada.
• Desconexão do cliente com o iPoll3.
• Seleção de canal automático permite usar somente os canais padrões quando configurado em código de país CT.
• Perdas de dados (bytes) para Fragmentação e RTS/CTS.
• Interrupção de envio de tráfego do AP.
• Operação instável quando operando no código do país Brasil.
• Limite de largura de banda.
• PPPoE em modo roteador IPv6.
• Cliente DHCP em modo roteador IPv6.
• Nome de serviço no PPPoE.
• Mensagens do servidor coap em relação às conexões com falha quando a CPE não suporta o protocolo coap.
• Tempo de sessão Radius (10s) sendo menor do que configurado.
• Falha na validação do campo de endereço IP.
• IGMP v2 não passa usando WDS ou iPoll 3.
• Limitação na largura de banda mista.
• CDP passthrough usando iPoll 3.
• Salvar e Aplicar não aparecendo no IE11.
• Dados inválidos na janela de busca de SSID.
• Problemas com validação de campos.
• DNS no roteador IPv6.
• Survey que não busca SSID com segurança WPA2.
• Campos de entrada congelando o navegador.

Segue anexo firmware BETA para download:

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Testando.

----------


## pazini

Comprei 2 antenas APC 5A 20 para utilizar em PTP distancia aproximadamente 1,5km, substitui por duas Nanobridge M5. Coloquei em produção hoje de manha usando firmware v7.55 beta Ipoll3. Vamos testar depois posto resultados...

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Comprei 2 antenas APC 5A 20 para utilizar em PTP distancia aproximadamente 1,5km, substitui por duas Nanobridge M5. Coloquei em produção hoje de manha usando firmware v7.55 beta Ipoll3. Vamos testar depois posto resultados...


Oque estava ocorrendo antes?

----------


## pazini

NielsonPadilha, bom dia, então a Nanobridge que estava como AP só funcionava com firmware 5.6.9, se eu mudasse esse firmware para as versões mais recentes 6, a antena ficava reiniciando, ai saiu esse ultimo firmware 6.0.7, continua reiniciando a nano, e ai nao consegui mais voltar para o firmware 5.6.9, como eu ja uso 90% intelbras então resolvi colocar meu PTP também Intelbras. Ja faz um dia inteiro que esta rodando as APC 5A20 em PTP Ipoll3, olha para um dia é dificil eu te dar um relatório completo, mas posso dizer que se esta rodando legal.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Comprei 2 antenas APC 5A 20 para utilizar em PTP distancia aproximadamente 1,5km, substitui por duas Nanobridge M5. Coloquei em produção hoje de manha usando firmware v7.55 beta Ipoll3. Vamos testar depois posto resultados...


Olá pazini,

Ficamos felizes por escolher o APC 5A-20, conte com o nosso suporte e com a nossa comunidade do fórum, caso necessite de auxilio nos ajustes finos!

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## leosixers

Pazzini, chegou a testar o PTP de 5A-20 com iPoll2? Para enlaces de ponto a ponto os resultados tem sido melhores que o iPoll3 que é focado no PmP. 

Quanto de banda está passando nesse link?

----------


## pazini

leosixers , boa tarde não cheguei a testar com Ipoll2, nesse link passo 50mb. Não tinha essa informação, você possue um PTP com APC 5A20?

----------


## leosixers

Pazini, eu trabalho na Intelbras e temos visto na prática que o iPoll2 tem tido melhor performance para enlaces ponto a ponto. Já no ponto multi ponto o iPoll3 é melhor. O consumo do seu link é de 50 Mb, certo? Mas chegou a fazer um teste de banda para ver quanto o enlace consegue passar?

----------


## pazini

leosixers, Não fiz o teste pra ver quanto de banda consegue passar. Vou colocar em Ipoll2 e ver o desempenho, tem alguma configuração diferente que tenho que fazer?

----------


## leosixers

> leosixers, Não fiz o teste pra ver quanto de banda consegue passar. Vou colocar em Ipoll2 e ver o desempenho, tem alguma configuração diferente que tenho que fazer?


É bom trabalhar a modulação e a potência para que o enlace fique mais estável. No datasheet do APC 5A-20 tem as informações das potências de saída e os MCS equivalentes. Nessa distância é bem tranquilo conseguir mais de 90 Mbit/s dependendo do alinhamento, da zona de fresnel e do ruído. 
Qualquer coisa pode entrar em contato com o suporte da Intelbras que eles podem te auxiliar na configuração.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> É bom trabalhar a modulação e a potência para que o enlace fique mais estável. No datasheet do APC 5A-20 tem as informações das potências de saída e os MCS equivalentes. Nessa distância é bem tranquilo conseguir mais de 90 Mbit/s dependendo do alinhamento, da zona de fresnel e do ruído. 
> Qualquer coisa pode entrar em contato com o suporte da Intelbras que eles podem te auxiliar na configuração.


Olá leosixers,

Está correto, com o iPoll 2 e mais estes ajustes com certeza será possível ter um bom thorughput.
 @*pazini*, sempre que precisar de auxilio nosso suporte está a sua disposição!

Att,
Equipe Intlebras

----------


## urglenio

nesta versao no neighbor do mikrotik no lugar da identificação mostra a board name modelo da placa. e alista de canais nao salva sempre fica com todos marcados testado em dois apc5-a20

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> nesta versao no neighbor do mikrotik no lugar da identificação mostra a board name modelo da placa. e alista de canais nao salva sempre fica com todos marcados testado em dois apc5-a20


Olá urglenio,

Estamos fazendo testes preliminares para averiguar está questão, assim que possuímos uma diretiva retornaremos!

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## avatar52

Além de ter qualidade duvidosa, fica fazendo spam no fórum!

----------


## urglenio

aguardando uma notificação sobre o firmware do APC, e quando ela chega é um SPAM.

----------


## urglenio

> No aguardo também!


Pelo visto vai aguardar muito tempo. A semana da intelbras e bem mais longa do que a da gente

----------


## pazini

> Caros parceiros do Fórum Under-Linux,
> 
> Comunicamos o lançamento do firmware versão 7.55-BETA para os produtos da linha APC 5A. Abaixo seguem as melhorias e novidades da atualização.
> 
> I*nformamos que este firmware está em estado de validação por isso a denominação BETA, a previsão para o lançamento da versão homologada é de 2 semanas.* 
> 
> 
> Novidades:
> 
> ...



Isso é verdade amigos olha onde esta em negrito la em cima "Versão homologada sai em duas semanas" esta mensagem é do dia 28/09/2017, nem que 2 meses eles não conseguiriam cumprir...lamentável. Fora que esqueceram das wom´s 5000 Ipoll2 que não funciona com firmware 7.02 das APC´s, nós mesmo temos que fazer nosso laboratório e descobrir qual o configuração que da certo...lastimável e não adianta pedir para eu ligar ou passar telefone que ja fiz isso fui muito bem atendido mas não me deram resposta até hoje...brasilsilsilsilsil..goooolllllll vamos ver futebol que é o que interesa, vai uma cervejinha ai?

----------


## urglenio

> Isso é verdade amigos olha onde esta em negrito la em cima "Versão homologada sai em duas semanas" esta mensagem é do dia 28/09/2017, nem que 2 meses eles não conseguiriam cumprir...lamentável. Fora que esqueceram das wom´s 5000 Ipoll2 que não funciona com firmware 7.02 das APC´s, nós mesmo temos que fazer nosso laboratório e descobrir qual o configuração que da certo...lastimável e não adianta pedir para eu ligar ou passar telefone que ja fiz isso fui muito bem atendido mas não me deram resposta até hoje...brasilsilsilsilsil..goooolllllll vamos ver futebol que é o que interesa, vai uma cervejinha ai?


Hj ainda e quinta nao rola cerveja. Quem sabe amanha rsrsrs

----------

